

The Anatomy of Sales or How Andrew Warner Became Our First Paying Customer - WadeF
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/06/25/anatomy-of-sale-or-how-andrew-warner-became-our-first-paying-user/

======
dcaldwell
This is one of the most informative sales articles I've read on Hacker News.
Great job Wade! I love hearing the nitty gritty of the early sales process. I
mentioned this on the comments section of the blog, but I'd love to hear about
how you guys are planning on creating a scalable and repeatable sales process
as well.

